# Made a mistake on T1, letter from Processing Review



## pedanticus (Apr 30, 2014)

My wife recently received a letter from CRA's Processing Review team, asking for information to support a deduction for non-business foreign taxes paid. I thought that an odd one to ask about, until I did some digging and realised that I had unintentionally claimed the amount (from a mutual fund) twice on her return (something about the data input screen on the tax software made me think I was breaking the amount down by country paid rather than entering it twice). It amounts to a few hundred dollars. I sent them a letter explaining the situation along with the relevant T-slip. I also made the adjustments to her return online. For a few weeks now her online account was showing as "reassessment in progress", but that's now disappeared and it now appears that no such adjustment request was ever made.

Does anyone have experience with this? I imagine she'll owe the adjusted amount of tax plus a bit of interest once all is said and done? How long does this sort of review generally take?

Thanks for any insights!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I have had a few reviews and it is usually all done in 2 months (reassessment notice). And I have been asked for medical receipts and never hear anything further after sending them into MyAccount (no news is good news).

(What I do find strange is that reassessments do not get posted online with their reasons. We had Canada Post return one of them to sender.)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

pedanticus said:


> My I sent them a letter explaining the situation along with the relevant T-slip. I also made the adjustments to her return online. For a few weeks now her online account was showing as "reassessment in progress", but that's now disappeared and it now appears that no such adjustment request was ever made.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this? I imagine she'll owe the adjusted amount of tax plus a bit of interest once all is said and done? How long does this sort of review generally take?


CRA is a bureaucracy and need the various forms. Normally a letter of explanation may work, but if it usually requires a form along
with letter of explanation and any appropriate information to support it.

*or* 

you can use "Change my return" option on your CRA account. If you haven't one, it's easy to create one with them.



> The good news is that correcting or adjusting your tax return is a relatively straightforward proposition that does not involve actually having to redo and resubmit a corrected or amended tax return.
> 
> Instead, all you need to do to make a change to your return is to go online and select the “Change my return” option on the “My Account” section of the CRA website.
> 
> ...


----------



## pedanticus (Apr 30, 2014)

carverman said:


> CRA is a bureaucracy and need the various forms. Normally a letter of explanation may work, but if it usually requires a form along
> with letter of explanation and any appropriate information to support it.
> 
> *or*
> ...


They didn't ask for a letter or for the completion of a form. They simply wanted documentation to support the amount claimed. It was a five-page letter, listing all manner of things that could potentially be relevant to support such a claim, only one of which pertained to our claim, that being the T-slip. I did do the "change my return" thing online and it showed as "reassessment in progress" for a while, but that's now disappeared. I suppose the longer they have us wait, the more pennies of interest I'll owe.


----------

